# How do I change the background on my Bigcartel site?



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello,​ 
I am trying to change the background on my bigcartel site and I have questions.​ 
1. Does the code need to link to a url in order to work?​ 
2. If so can anyone recommend sites for backgrounds that are easy to work with and free?​ 
3. Is there an alternative to linking to an actual site for the background?​ 
I have cut and pasted the code below that I entered by following the instructions on the bigcartel help area. It doesn't seem to change anything after I save it. Maybe I am not using a good link for this.​ 
body {
background-image: url (http://www.freebackgrounds.com/background_312.htmhttp://www.freebackgrounds.com/background_312.htm);
}​ 
Thanks for your help.​


----------



## DanielJay (Jan 14, 2009)

How is the code set in the page? Is it in .css? Either way you could probably change 

body {
background-image: url (http://www.freebackgrounds.com/background_312.htm);
}

to

body {
body bgcolor="000000"
}

that would set it to black, you can change the 6 digit code to anything you want to get pretty much any color you want.​


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

DanielJay said:


> How is the code set in the page? Is it in .css? Either way you could probably change
> 
> body {
> background-image: url (http://www.freebackgrounds.com/background_312.htm);
> ...


I'm not sure if it is in .css or not. I do see the code that you are referring to but there is another area at the end of the coding for all fields that says "_Custom Styles - add an override styles below"._ That is where I placed the link that I cut and pasted in my first post.

I am actually trying to add some type of background design that covers the whole page.

I hope I am making sense.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DanielJay (Jan 14, 2009)

You are making sense. So if I am understanding correctly you want the background of the page to be an "image" and not a "solid color".


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes that is exactly what I want.


----------

